# New Graphics Card!



## justme101 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hii guys....if some of you guys remember i had asked for a graphics card and PSU config few months ago. But due to some unseen circumstances i couldn't buy any of those  . (What i actually mean to say that i was unemployed and was broke ). So here i am again asking for a newer advanced config. My queries: 

1. I play games at no AA and generally medium settings on a resolution of 1600x900. So will the 7750 be good enough for at least two years?

2. If the answer to 1st question is "NO" then suggest me another one around the same budget (Rs.6500/- max.) 

3. I've heard that the 7750 does not use the PSU for power supply. So will my mobo power the card??? 

4. Will the card fit in my cabby.

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: iBall crappy ltd.  doesn't matter i need a new PSU too.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 6500/- rupiya. 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1600x900

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: in my signature.
*

My config is in my Signature.


----------



## SunE (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*

For that price I think it HD 7750 is your best option.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*



SunE said:


> For that price I think it HD 7750 is your best option.



MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC at smcinternational is for 7300/-


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*

Get the Gigabyte version then, it is around 6.4K. If not available in smc then try Theitwares.com.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*

He needs a PSU also.

@OP Whats the wattage of your current PSU.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*

HD7750/HD6770 is a must for that resolution. well this will leave at most 1k for PSU.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*

@ *OP* - sell your existing 9500GT at 1.5-2k ( or a little more if you can  ) this should give you enough cash to buy a HD6770 @ 6.3k ( SMC International ) and a new PSU - either FSP Saga II 400 @ 1.9k or Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k ( Prime ABGB )


----------



## justme101 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*



Tech_Wiz said:


> He needs a PSU also.
> 
> @OP Whats the wattage of your current PSU.



i don't know...i think 250w...it came with the cabinet and the forum members have already certified it as "crap" .



topgear said:


> @ *OP* - sell your existing 9500GT at 1.5-2k ( or a little more if you can  ) this should give you enough cash to buy a HD6770 @ 6.3k ( SMC International ) and a new PSU - either FSP Saga II 400 @ 1.9k or Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k ( Prime ABGB )



Hmmm i'll post it for sale on the Bazaar section...and i would appreciate if you guys could link me up with someone who would want to buy it.


*but none of you answered the questions...it would be nice to know the answers point to point *


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

Answer of all questions is "yes."


----------



## justme101 (Apr 23, 2012)

ico said:


> Answer of all questions is "yes."



wish we could answer like this in the exams ...  lol 
Anyways, if it doesn't require an external power supply...why would i need a new PSU???? won't the mobo power it enough or am i missing something here??? [*NOOB ALERT*] 

EDIT:

I couldn't open the pics of my power supply which i had posted long ago in the forum...but i found the model no. it's *LPE223-400(250W)power supply*...so i guess i need a new PSU!!! right ya wrong??


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 23, 2012)

That applies for HD 7750 only. HD 6770 does require an additional power connector. 
A 250W PSU is not enough even if you get the HD 7750. If you had atleast 450W PSU that would have been OK. But as you don't you have to invest in a new one. And as you are spending for a new one, then why not spend a bit more and get one from good one. Get atleast FSP SAGA-II 350W for 1.5k. If you can the Corsair VS-450 for 2.1k is better option.


----------



## huntu123 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: New Graphics Card!!!!!!!!*



topgear said:


> @ *OP* - sell your existing 9500GT at 1.5-2k ( or a little more if you can  )



really? a 9600gt hardly fetch more den 1.5-1.8k so i highly doubt that...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Ya, it will fetch and please stop discussing how much your old hardware fetch here. Create a thread in Bazar section if you're ready to sell your product.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

don't know if 7750 can perform for 2 years but for now 7750 is good for u and buy a psu of 450/500wt atleast.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2012)

9500GT has 50W TDP and the TDP of HD7750 is 55W - so if OP's rig is running fine with a 9500GT it may also run just fine with a HD7750 - I know it's safe for Op to opt for a new PSu but if he don't has budget for a new PSU right now can't he just run the HD7750 with his existing PSU ?


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ ofcorse he can run 7750 with his present psu but a generic psu is never recomended.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ of-course a generic PSU is not recommended but he has a limited budget and corsair VS 450 and FSp Saga 350W ain't easily available everywhere - only decent unit he can grab is Corsair CX430v2 and the HD7750 will cost him alone 6.5k and there's no gurantee at what price he should be able to sell his 9500GT.

and these are the reasons why I said if can run the new gfx card with the old psu he can keep it and get a better PSu later by saving more money.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 25, 2012)

well nvidia had just released GT 630,GT640 to OEMs. so wait till 3-4 days for their price announcing and review.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ is it so ? Can u post some benchmark links ?


----------



## justme101 (Apr 25, 2012)

*@topgear and @dibya_kol*

Got your points...so basically keeping my current PSU with a HD7750 would be cutting it very close...so i think i should opt for a good PSU first like a *GS600* and on the next month or the month after that i get a decent GPU which would last a bit more..??? or should i buy the GPU first??? 	 

EDIT: i have thought about Cards not fitting in my cabinet....and i am afraid there would be such an issue with the PSUs as well??????????????


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 25, 2012)

GS-600 will cost around 4k. But why do you wanna spend so much for a PSU. Just get Seasonic S12II-430 for 2.5k. It will just be fine. For the rest amount i.e 1.5k more get the HD 6850 at 8.6k.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

@OP, what is ur max budget ? And ur res is 1600x900 right ?


----------



## justme101 (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ ya resolution is 1600x900 and initial budget was 6500/- but considering the situation and everyone's opinions i'll try and get a *HD6850* this month and get a PSU next month...!!!
 (I am checking for GPU space in my cabby now...) 
*Questions:*

*1.will the PSU (Seasonic S12II-430) fit properly in my cabinet??*

*@saswat23*

this is the cheapest i could find online..

*www.theitwares.com/r6850pm2d1gd5-r...pport-graphic-card-with-eyefinity-p-2447.html


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ any psu should fit in any case. And buy ur psu first coz that gpu need extra power. If ur budget is tyte u can look for 6770 as well. At ur res 6770 can be very decent gpu. In most tytles it will give u avg 40-45 fps in high settings.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

@ OP - Seasonic S12II-430 will cost you around 3k so you better opt for Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.4k and as for gfx card go with the HD6850 - even I've that one and it can be Oced really well


----------



## justme101 (Apr 26, 2012)

All right then it's decided...

*
1. I am Getting a Seasonic S12II 430 or a Corsair CX430v2 this month...like within 2-3 days..

2. A cheaper version of HD6850 or a HD6770 comes aftr 2-3 weeks

3. Now please provide me reliable online shopping links which have these products at low prices...*


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 26, 2012)

Today's Cool Deal !
TheITwares Ecommerce
smcinternational.com
Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories 
www.itdepot.com


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 26, 2012)

justme101 said:


> All right then it's decided...
> 
> *
> 1. I am Getting a Seasonic S12II 430 or a Corsair CX430v2 this month...like within 2-3 days..
> ...



Ok, here we go ..

Flipkart: Seasonic S12II-430 430 Watts PSU: Psu 
and 
Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ that PSU and the gfx card will cost him 10.6k but by just paying 300 bucks more he can grab a HD6850+CORSAIR VS450 @ ~10.9k ( gfx card available at theitwares ) (PSU available at prime abgb )


----------



## justme101 (Apr 27, 2012)

No problems topgear...i'll not buy from flipkart coz it's comparatively 200-300 Rs. overpriced ... check out the deal in itwares ... it's a fair price there?? but which version should i go for?? (sapphire,gigabyte,HIS)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 27, 2012)

200-300 Overpriced but they Ship for free. PSU + GFX Shipping charges from Prime or Itwares will be minimum 400 Anyway.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 28, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 200-300 Overpriced but they Ship for free. PSU + GFX Shipping charges from Prime or Itwares will be minimum 400 Anyway.



^^this is why i like flipkart and bluedart service is good too ..



justme101 said:


> No problems topgear...i'll not buy from flipkart coz it's comparatively 200-300 Rs. overpriced ... check out the deal in itwares ... it's a fair price there?? but which version should i go for?? (sapphire,gigabyte,HIS)



All brands r more-or-less same, so go for any brand which suits u. Check price and worrenty before buy.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 200-300 Overpriced but they Ship for free. PSU + GFX Shipping charges from Prime or Itwares will be minimum 400 Anyway.



even theitwares is shipping for free now ( or at-lest what they have written on the GT 240s page ) and now the Zotac GT240 GDDr5 is costlier by Rs. 37 on theitwares compared to flipkart


----------



## justme101 (Apr 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> even theitwares is shipping for free now ( or at-lest what they have written on the GT 240s page ) and now the Zotac GT240 GDDr5 is costlier by Rs. 37 on theitwares compared to flipkart



The sapphire HD6770 and Corsair CX430V2 shipping is FREE as per the IT wares product page...check this..

SAPPHIRE 100338L Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

I've already mailed them about product availability.
So if you guys would confirm this as a safe deal...i'll make the purchase...!!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ you can buy from theitwares ... some of our members have bought from there but if you can get a good deal then flipkart is better IMO.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ flipkart was costlier by approx.500-700 Rs. in both the items...the saved money will be used for getting a mp3 player  i ordered them from theITWares and will get it in 3-4 days..!!!  thanks for all your help..!! TDF rocks... 

And being a first time Radeon user i think i should use something like Driver Sweeper to wipe out the GeForce drivers??? i've heard it can cause troubles..!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ nope. use Driver Sweeper only if you face problem. Driver Sweeper is a strong tool. can delete safe files also.


----------



## justme101 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ nope. use Driver Sweeper only if you face problem. Driver Sweeper is a strong tool. can delete safe files also.



Thanks man..!!! See you guys in the Latest Purchase section.!!


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

justme101 said:


> ^^ flipkart was costlier by approx.500-700 Rs. in both the items...the saved money will be used for getting a mp3 player  i ordered them from theITWares and will get it in 3-4 days..!!!  thanks for all your help..!! TDF rocks...
> 
> And being a first time Radeon user i think i should use something like Driver Sweeper to wipe out the GeForce drivers??? i've heard it can cause troubles..!!!!



you may wipe geforce drivers but leave the nvidia physx software alone - even if you don't have a nvidia gfx cards many games still needs this.


----------

